# Post your hunting bow setup!!



## Deadeye32 (Aug 27, 2012)

As the title says


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

G5 prime shift 29" 60
easton injexion 400 grains
D6 spitfire maxx
extreme 4 pin sight
QAD HDX
fuse carbon blade


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

2011 maitland retribution 27",71 lbs
Easton bloodlines 390 gr,sandford innovations bloodshots
Nap apache rest,sword accusite,bernies xrod stab,tru glo quiver,string tamer string stop,saunders hyper glide cable slide,build my own strings


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

first is my hoyt I'm getting set up






next is my switchback xt I killed my first buck with this year


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

2011 Hoyt Rampage XT-----rest is in the sig

Hope to have a 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 by turkey season or sooner.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

WHITE 2012 BOWTECH INVASION CPX - custom painted

65 pounds
29 inch draw
385 grain eaton flatline
303 fps. 
Pics aren't uploading so here's a link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1897568
The stabalizer has been upgraded to a NAP Apache


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## eliteartist (Dec 23, 2012)

Elite GT500
B-stinger stabilizer
goldtip arrows w/ 125 gr. Magnus buzzcut broadheads
killin machine


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews Z7, 70# 28", Easton Carbon Injexion 330 w/2" Blazers & 100grn Muzzy DX-3's, 436grns total weight.
Copper John Bullseye 5 pin .019 sight, QAD Ultra-rest HD, X-Factor F6 Stabilizer w/2oz. weight & quick disconnect. Mathews T5 Quiver.

Mathews Monster 6.7 (Monster 6 w/Monster 7 mods) 28" 70#, same arrows, rest, broadheads, quiver, stab, only different is the sight is a Black Gold Flashpoint HD 5 pin .019 sight. 

both bows have custom strongs, the Z7 has mountain berry (dark red) & silver strings w/silver serving.
Monster has flo orange & rootbeer colored strings w/clear serving.
I shoot both of them w/a Scott Little Goose release.

saving up for a Mathews Drenalin LD to use for 3-d.


----------

